

Functional Programming Tutorial in JavaScript - joebeetee
http://jhusain.github.io/l

======
joebeetee
By Jafar Husain from Netflix. Based on a few different talks he's given
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE692Clb5LU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE692Clb5LU)

